# New to AT from IL



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* jgarland1987. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

about time you finally signed up.


----------



## loopy (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome aboard!:thumbs_up


----------

